# Calling all tjet guys



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

Do the stripes on this car look factory ?? They seem a little heavy or thickly applied to me. But I know nothing about Aurora.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230400652971&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

To my knowledge the GtO did not share the 396 motor from the Chevelle. That being said its not like a model company to screw something like that up Ive seen some T-jets saying they were 66' models but they are clearly a 67 model. Just my opinion


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

The 396 numbers are after market decals applied by an owner at some point and time later on. I'm asking about the painted stripe.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

The GTO's to my knowledge never had stripes like that...


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

rodstrguy said:


> The GTO's to my knowledge never had stripes like that...


The Canadian version did. It a little hard to find.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm no expert, but to me it looks like fresh paint. Especially up by the windshield, and the slight masking bleed on the trunk. I could be completely wrong, as I too didn't know a striped version was made and never seen one before. I'm simply looking at paint and giving my gut feelings.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Can't tell but there was a brown with stripes*

Here is a pic I could find of an original

http://daveshobby.net/images/albums/NewAlbum_17adb/9hGTOs.JPG

Bill Hall can eyeball a fake from a mile away so he may weight in. From my untrained eye it looks good.

According to Bob Beer's book this is a very rare car.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Okay, but why silver? :freak: rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Odd fellows on the up and up...?*

Cant speak much about this model...I dont have it for direct comparison, so I'm just gonna wing it from the pix and have some fun.

If you look at the hood tach you can see a hint of base color around the edge. Little misses and boo boos are pretty typical of Aurora accents and details. The weird ruffles on the rear stripes where it rolls down the trunk break is pretty typical too. You often see this effect at the beginnings or ends of aurora's stripes or near the bottom on hard curves or corner's in the body work. I'd be more suspicious if it were perfect there. Note that the soft stripe edge is continued from front to back on this particular car, and that true to form the stripes start getting vague back on the trunk's vertical edge. Although uncharacteristic for most T-jets the pictured car in the Beers bible has the stripes running across the front cowl right up to the windsheild.

Back bumper seems to have some after the factory sizzle on the mount buttons and not one spec of edge wear. Cant really tell about the front bumper, but it's awfully shiny for having been out of the box for forty or so years. Note the unremoved accumulated crud in the corners of the windsheild where it was hastily cleaned?...how come the crannies in the bumpers dont look like that?

Best guess is a nice Genny body, save for the period decals, and redone bumpers. If you check this "toy dealer collector's" other items listed at this time, you'll see that he also lists some other somewhat odd time capsule cars in decent shape.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

If I remember correctly Pontiac never made a 396


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Decals are aftermarket as stated.

Going on past experience, every one of these we've seen/sold over the years has had the "Made in Singapore" decal in it and better then normal chrome plating (Guess they had better technology?). And again as stated the stripes are never perfect on any Aurora car.

What concerns me is every pic showing the passenger side window post. In my opinion (from the pic anyway) the post appears to have been doctored. Look where it meets the roof, maybe it's just the low res pic, but it is stressed there if nothing else.


--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Brand new-looking screws holding an "as found" tarnished chassis? Original screws weren't well plated and I'd expect if the chassis isn't shiny they shouldn't be either, so I'd expect it's been put together with some new parts until proven otherwise. Wheels look new, pry mark on RR? 

The rear bumper looks suspect to me too, extra shiny with not a hint of gloss loss even on edges and red tail light paint with a thick gloppy enamel look, green melt on posts where I expect to see black. A peek underneath without the chassis might tell all. 

Restoration? Not up to Bill's standards....

Bill, what do you think about the quality of the casting along the passenger side rocker? Never had an original GTO but it matches the RRR repop.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Three blind men identify elephant*

It's a snake!... said one man as he grabs the trunk.

It's a stick! ...said the other as he grabs the tail

It's a tree!...exclaimed the last one as he grabbed the leg.

Split, 

Everything is just a bit fuzzy...kinda like the 70's.

John pretty much nailed it regarding lo-res pix....hard for my old fart corneas to make sense of anything with out quality macro. 

Goat pillars should be lazer straight with crisp seam detail. Some areas of the car do look a little doughey (dry and lumpy), but I'm "chalking" it up to the coal fired box brownie used to snap the pix.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Way too much for a Pontiac in either case...


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

SplitPoster said:


> The rear bumper looks suspect to me too, extra shiny with not a hint of gloss loss even on edges and red tail light paint with a thick gloppy enamel look, green melt on posts where I expect to see black. A peek underneath without the chassis might tell all.


Not all original Aurora bumpers were molded in black. I had a bunch that I stripped years ago and some of them were green under the chrome. Also, a resin bumper wouldn't have melt marks at all and a JL/AW bumper would have been molded in that whitish color. Regardless, sellers on Ebay have to start taking better pictures! Quality digital camera prices have come way down over the years.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

krazcustoms said:


> Regardless, sellers on Ebay have to start taking better pictures! Quality digital camera prices have come way down over the years.


A lot of sellers don't want clean, crisp pics, for obvious reasons!!! Ebay lets you preview pics before finalizing...RM


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

There's green and then there's that oogy pock filled chartreuse green resin that everyone photon torpedos with their soldering iron....er ....I mean installs in a factory like manner!


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

It went for $787.00 WOW!!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Shazaam!


----------

